# Hello World



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 25, 2010)

Today this little guy decided to poke his head out a little early, he shouldn't be doing that for 3 more days but hey I was a premi too, so I can't be mad at him/her for wanting to see the world early lol. Well here the little one is, I'll get pics when it is all the way out


----------



## Isa (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute little head  Congrats!


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't keep us in suspense! What is it? I recognize that line through the eye, but I'm not used to albinos.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL it's just an albino cornsnake, I'm actually looking forward to seeing what else comes out of this clutch, the female wasn't supposed to have albino in her, so if the guy I got her from was wrong about that, I wonder what else he might have been wrong on lol. Still waiting on this little one to come out of the egg.


----------



## Floof (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my gosh, baby corn snake! Aaah, so cute!!

What morph is Mom? I'm guessing the sire is the stunning Sunglow you posted in that other thread?

Congrats on the pippies, and on Mom's surprise het!


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 25, 2010)

Mom is an Anery Motley, two more eggs pipped, I'll try to post pics as soon as my network pics back up.


----------



## Floof (Jul 25, 2010)

Ooh! Any pics of Mom? I LOVE Aneries.

What are you expecting? All normals and amels, or does Dad have some hets, too?


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 25, 2010)

Here the pics with the two newer pipped eggs and the mom. I actually got these guys in on a trade for some geckos. The guy told me that none of them were het for anything. Well I think he was wrong. lol So we'll have to wait and see I'd like to make some snow Motleys or if I can ever find a sunglow as intense as the father I'll be happy to just breed sunglows and keep my current females as pets. 

First the eggs













Now here is the mom, I'm still trying to put some weight back on her, this is her first clutch and she had a pretty big clutch. I love this girl, I could keep her in my pocket if I wanted to, she is sooooo laid back


----------



## Floof (Jul 25, 2010)

She's gorgeous! And hooray for more pippies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Isa (Jul 26, 2010)

The mom is beautiful


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally out of the egg, and now there are even more noses sticking out


----------



## Floof (Jul 26, 2010)

That little Amel is adorable. Gonna be a stunner when s/he grows up, too. What a perfect pattern... Again, congrats, and thanks for sharing!


----------

